# Moving to Texas, Fiancée Visa, Work, the whole process!



## Eddfsf (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi All,

So my first post here, and first off wanted to thank all of you who have been posting away - I have been able to gleam a lot of very useful information!

Having met my Fiancée over a year ago in London, she has now moved back to the Lone Star state with her work. 

I wish to move over to be with her. My initial thought was to look for sponsorship work wise, but I believe this is almost as rare as a golden chalice...

I have lived and worked in Germany for the past 7 years so I am fluent (but do not have any accreditation) I have also worked in IT, Telecommunications, Music industry - in short all of my skill sets have been gathered throughout 15 years of work.

Therefore, would I be right in thinking a company would find it hard to look to sponsor me as apart from my language skills I do not have a specific industry skill i.e. Doctor, Scientist et al.?

As said she is my Fiancée, so I would like to get married. 

Am I right in thinking I can apply for the K-1 Fiancée Visa, then within 90 days I would have to be married to stay in the country?

Would I, in that 90 days, be able to apply for the work visa? I have no criminal records, I have no mental disorder (that does seems strange to write!) so I should pass all the criteria for the Visa/Temporary Green Card.

I have been searching USCIS "Fiancé(e) Visas" section but am unable to find any costs for the K-1 Fiancée Visa. I am sure there are costs, marriage license etc. much the same as here in the UK.

Any advice would be most greatly appreciated. I have made the move once to Germany but the process was very simple, but I am extremely serious regarding this move out to the USA and am keen to follow it to thebook to make sure it can be a life long move.

Thanks again in advance, Edd


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

I don't believe you can apply for a status change from the Fiance visa until after the marriage. However, it won't take long to get the temporary visa in order and be able to work I don't think.

I suggest to look for a Immigration lawyer. There is allot of paperwork and if done incorrectly, will delay you for a long time. You can find one that will charge a set fee for the entire process through the green card interviews.

All you will need to do is get the marriage license and have the marriage done with a Justice of the Peace...can be quickly managed. There is a waiting period after the license, in case either party changes their mind...but it is relatively short.

On another note, when I married a French national, she came to see me on a tourist visa. We married at the JP literally the day that visa expired. The lawyer filed the change of status and we had no issues. I cannot recommend this approach and it was a long time ago.

It is your best route for sure...

Good luck...


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Nonimmigrant Visa for a Fiance(e) (K-1)

Work your way through it. The process is explained in detail. I would not count on 90 days for your work permit. It may take longer. Where will you be moving to in TX?


----------



## Eddfsf (Mar 31, 2011)

> Work your way through it. The process is explained in detail. I would not count on 90 days for your work permit. It may take longer. Where will you be moving to in TX?


Hi twostep, thanks for that - I have also been emailing immigration lawyers - let's see what the costs will be like...

I am looking to live and work in the Houston area


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Eddfsf said:


> Work your way through it. The process is explained in detail. I would not count on 90 days for your work permit. It may take longer. Where will you be moving to in TX?


Hi twostep, thanks for that - I have also been emailing immigration lawyers - let's see what the costs will be like...

I am looking to live and work in the Houston area[/QUOTE]

1500-3000$; be prepared to commute.

Good luck! Please keep us posted.


----------



## Eddfsf (Mar 31, 2011)

twostep said:


> Hi twostep, thanks for that - I have also been emailing immigration lawyers - let's see what the costs will be like...
> 
> I am looking to live and work in the Houston area


1500-3000$; be prepared to commute.

Good luck! Please keep us posted.[/QUOTE]

Hi again, help is really appreciate and thanks for the PM!

Well, I hope that investment is worth while, and the commute - do you mean with the mawyer or just generally living in Houston?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Eddfsf said:


> 1500-3000$; be prepared to commute.
> 
> Good luck! Please keep us posted.


Hi again, help is really appreciate and thanks for the PM!

Well, I hope that investment is worth while, and the commute - do you mean with the mawyer or just generally living in Houston?[/QUOTE]

You do not need an attorney for a simple K1. But go ahead and make one happy. Commute can be gruesome in Houston but it is part of daily life.

PS: After seven years you should know that introducing yourself is considered propper:>)


----------



## Eddfsf (Mar 31, 2011)

twostep said:


> Hi again, help is really appreciate and thanks for the PM!
> 
> Well, I hope that investment is worth while, and the commute - do you mean with the mawyer or just generally living in Houston?


You do not need an attorney for a simple K1. But go ahead and make one happy. Commute can be gruesome in Houston but it is part of daily life.

PS: After seven years you should know that introducing yourself is considered propper:>)[/QUOTE]

Yes, that just like the life in London - but with those temperatures in Houston I think I might be able to cope!

Not sure what you mean by the "intriducing myself" If I have offended in any way then apologies!:confused2:

Flabbes has been really helpful - you both have and I am very thankful


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Eddfsf said:


> You do not need an attorney for a simple K1. But go ahead and make one happy. Commute can be gruesome in Houston but it is part of daily life.
> 
> PS: After seven years you should know that introducing yourself is considered propper:>)


Yes, that just like the life in London - but with those temperatures in Houston I think I might be able to cope!

Not sure what you mean by the "intriducing myself" If I have offended in any way then apologies!:confused2:

Flabbes has been really helpful - you both have and I am very thankful[/QUOTE]

She is not only really up to speed but cares.


----------

